# limit reached problem



## larrys3255 (Mar 22, 2009)

There are several shows that do not record using the OnePass with the error "limit reached". I tried both using the options "when space needed" or "when I delete it", but the same happens. Also there is only 72% full on the DVD. 
I called TIVO tech support multiple times and tried everything they recommend. It is a shame they no longer send someone out to solve problems.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

larrys3255 said:


> There are several shows that do not record using the OnePass with the error "limit reached". I tried both using the options "when space needed" or "when I delete it", but the same happens. Also there is only 72% full on the DVD.
> I called TIVO tech support multiple times and tried everything they recommend. It is a shame they no longer send someone out to solve problems.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You don't mention the obvious, what is the "Keep at Most" value for the OnePass that recorded the episodes that were deleted?

Also, what makes you think TiVo ever sent people out to fix people's problems? AFAIK they never had a service network with local offices to support such a thing. I can't imagine it would be economic. Perhaps you're making the little joke, no?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

larrys3255 said:


> There are several shows that do not record using the OnePass with the error "limit reached". I tried both using the options "when space needed" or "when I delete it", but the same happens. Also there is only 72% full on the DVD.
> I called TIVO tech support multiple times and tried everything they recommend. It is a shame they no longer send someone out to solve problems.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I believe the default setting on one passes is 25 episodes, is it possible that you "reached that limit"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> I believe the default setting on one passes is 25 episodes, is it possible that you "reached that limit"?


You are correct, the default is 25. If you set it to All, there will never be a yellow dot in My Shows.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, that is odd. I've never reached that limit and my Bolt has simply deleted older shows. I never even thought about it as a limit as much as it would only keep at most 25 shows and delete older ones as newer ones came in. At least that is how it has worked for me.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I would expect that action if a 1P is set up with Keep Until I Delete and a 25 episode limit. There may be a bug that if you started with those options and then changed it to delete when needed it still wont delete. I know the max episodes delete function works as I record the late news with a max of 3 episodes. Every day the oldest is deleted


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

longrider said:


> I would expect that action if a 1P is set up with Keep Until I Delete and a 25 episode limit. There may be a bug that if you started with those options and then changed it to delete when needed it still wont delete. I know the max episodes delete function works as I record the late news with a max of 3 episodes. Every day the oldest is deleted


That makes sense. I never set to keep until I delete. Okay.


----------



## larrys3255 (Mar 22, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> You don't mention the obvious, what is the "Keep at Most" value for the OnePass that recorded the episodes that were deleted?
> 
> Also, what makes you think TiVo ever sent people out to fix people's problems? AFAIK they never had a service network with local offices to support such a thing. I can't imagine it would be economic. Perhaps you're making the little joke, no?


----------



## larrys3255 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have tried using the default of 25 episodes, but I also tried using different numbers of episodes from 1-5 . What do people recommend? And I guess that I do not understand something since why do you need more than a single episode?
Tivo Support had recommended to me the 25 episode default setting and the "keep until I delete" setting?

I just saw from this Forum that one can upgrade the HD drive - perhaps this is the problem? Or could it be that the Bolt I have has developed a problem and should be replaced? In any case I never have had this problem for several years so something has changed.

Yes it was an attempt at dark humor. On this, does anyone know if there is a list of local independent knowledgeable people in different cities who could repair Tivo problems for a charge?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

larrys3255 said:


> I have tried using the default of 25 episodes, but I also tried using different numbers of episodes from 1-5 . What do people recommend? And I guess that I do not understand something since why do you need more than a single episode?


People recommend different things depending on viewing habits. I change my default from 25 to All. Usually it's not an issue, but I don't like yellow dots and I have a series that I will record for the summer dry spell. Right now I have every episode of NCIS: Los Angeles on one TiVo. That's 218 eps and I have yet to watch a single one. On a 3TB drive that is 65% full, I still have not physically filled the drive. It has deleted programs going back to 10/2/17. But that's extreme. I have this season's SEAL Team also. It helps to have two TiVo units. I also trust my TiVo to kill (delete forever) programs only when the disk is physically full. I know when that happens.

As for help, start by including your location in your account data. Then hang around and see who knows their stuff.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

larrys3255 said:


> There are several shows that do not record using the OnePass with the error "limit reached". I tried both using the options "when space needed" or "when I delete it", but the same happens. Also there is only 72% full on the DVD.


Since you have "keep at most" set to a number and "keep until I delete", this is what will happen when you get that number of episodes recorded. From your other remarks, I think you are under the impression that "keep at most" means to keep that many copies of a particular episode, but what it actually means is to set a limit on the number of episodes of the series as a whole to keep.

So if you record "Dragnet", it will stop recording episodes when you have 25 recordings of "Dragnet". If you change "Keep until:" to "Space needed", it will delete the oldest episode when it records a new one.

What I like is to keep all episodes, and keep them until I delete. When I watch an episode I delete it, or use KMTTG (or some less savory method) to move it to my NAS. (Some folks think KUID (Keep Until I Delete) is a tool of the devil and have an irrational fear of it, but I've never had a problem with it.) When I get around 90%, usually about this time of year, I look around for series that have start to pile up and ask myself whether I really care about them any more.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

larrys3255 said:


> There are several shows that do not record using the OnePass with the error "limit reached". I tried both using the options "when space needed" or "when I delete it", but the same happens. Also there is only 72% full on the DVD.
> I called TIVO tech support multiple times and tried everything they recommend. It is a shame they no longer send someone out to solve problems.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I reach this limit on dozens of shows. Because I have the 1P set to only keep one or two episodes. But it doesn't stop new shows from being recorded. It just deletes the old shows to record a new one. And only keep one or two episodes in my show list.

This is what I do with the news programs I record. With scripted programs I have my One Passes typically set to keep 5 or ten episodes. But the same thing applies. Once it reaches the limit of what I have set to keep, it will delete the oldest recording to make room for the newest recording.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pick a program. Hit Right. Select Keep until. Watch the date change. Load kmttg or pyTiVo. Look at My Shows. Notice all the yellow dots. So many things to ignore.


----------

